# Annointing over hand sanitizer :)



## Spiff The Hedge (Feb 21, 2009)

I put on some Coconut Lime hand sanitizer before playing with Spiff... he took one sniff, tried to eat my hand, and then annointed over his entire back! It was soo cute :3 So I opened the little bottle thing and let him sniff it again, and he just went crazy. This is pretty much the only thing he has annointed over


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

Awwww. I had Rox for awhile, and she only did it a couple of times. Then the other day I got her out and she was an anointing machine. Just me holding her, same soap I always use, same old me.... and she was a happy girl. 

So the other day my Mom comes over with a fairly ripe banana, and I thought, lets see if she likes it. Oh boy, the anointing machine turned on again. She threw herself at the banana face first and chomped like I've never seen her do. Then she did the anointing thing, and I thought my Mom would faint. She was shocked. She does not visit too often, and even held Roxie for the first time. She did great. What a trooper she was, anointing and all.


----------

